# Wood turner needed UK north Essex or suffolk



## Fraise (May 19, 2012)

Hi I want to get a bowl made from a piece of Cherrywood. The bowl can be as simple as we like - The piece of Cherrywood is of emotional value rather than needing anything fancy. It's been in my shed for about a year and was cut down for some time before then but I don't mind if it's stabilised with peg.I know it's possible to make a bowl using my router but I don't think this is the piece of wood to discover new routing techniques on. I can pay but no one will get rich from doing this ? I'm certainly not!
Thanks for reading


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

This site is manly american and canadaian folk with a tiny smattering of the rest of the world. Dont know if you have been to this site, but its mainly UK, so you have a much better chance.
UKworkshop.co.uk


----------



## Fraise (May 19, 2012)

Thanks for the good advice. Maybe we are more than a tiny smattering, but I take your point. The trouble with asking on forums where are you are not known is that people are all likely to ask "Who is he". At least on this forum someone reading my post would know who I am which of course may not be a positive thing!


----------



## john60 (Aug 30, 2014)

If you pay shipping and taxes I'll turn it for nothing for you.
John Winter Springs Fl


----------



## Fraise (May 19, 2012)

john60 said:


> If you pay shipping and taxes I'll turn it for nothing for you.
> John Winter Springs Fl


John that's a kind thought but wrestled to the ground by postal practicalities. But thanks for offering. It's a piece of cherry, you might like to know, that supported decorations at our son's wedding. We want to give it to them in the form of a bowl for their 1st anniversary.


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Fraise said:


> Thanks for the good advice. Maybe we are more than a tiny smattering, but I take your point. The trouble with asking on forums where are you are not known is that people are all likely to ask "Who is he". At least on this forum someone reading my post would know who I am which of course may not be a positive thing!


Hi, Fraser.
You are not a stranger in our forum since you have more than 80 posts from 2012. This is a kind group of woodworkers willing to help anyone who is seeking an advice.

BTW, you have a nice pictures album.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

John you could try contacting Derek Willis. He was a regular contributor at one time but he told me that he spends most of his time at a men's shed these days. I can't remember which part of the UK he lives in but if it's not close enough maybe he or one of the men at the shed know someone close to you. I consider Derek one of the most knowledgeable members the forum has had. He could see the simplest possible solutions to almost any problem.


----------



## Fraise (May 19, 2012)

Thanks Charles - that's a good clue


----------



## Apache_sim (Apr 18, 2016)

How large is the piece of wood, and what condition is it in?
I live in suffolk, and perhaps could help.
There would be no charge, other than you getting it to me.


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> John you could try contacting Derek Willis. He was a regular contributor at one time but he told me that he spends most of his time at a men's shed these days. I can't remember which part of the UK he lives in but if it's not close enough maybe he or one of the men at the shed know someone close to you. I consider Derek one of the most knowledgeable members the forum has had. He could see the simplest possible solutions to almost any problem.


Coincidentally - "Derek" just came back on the forum - probably the same person.

Router Forums - View Profile: dalboy


----------



## Fraise (May 19, 2012)

Apache_sim said:


> How large is the piece of wood, and what condition is it in?
> I live in suffolk, and perhaps could help.
> There would be no charge, other than you getting it to me.



Thanks for contacting Apache. I'm in Yorkshire tonight so can't measure, but I guess it's about a foot in diameter and six inches or slightly more deep . It has just been in my unheated shed for a year and had clearly been cut down no less than a year before. So I imagine it will produce quite a small bowl. I'm in Colchester so Suffolk is accessible to me quite easily


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dalboy (Jun 12, 2012)

vchiarelli said:


> Coincidentally - "Derek" just came back on the forum - probably the same person.


We are two different people. I know Derek from another forum from quite a while back but doubt if he would remember me.


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

dalboy said:


> We are two different people. I know Derek from another forum from quite a while back but doubt if he would remember me.


Well, broke my own rule - never assume.....:no:


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

This is the other Derek. Router Forums - View Profile: derek willis


----------



## Apache_sim (Apr 18, 2016)

Colchester is not too far from me at Stowmarket. Contact me when you are back fro the Northeast.
Have a good trip.


----------

